# Very low AFC- worried we have no chance now?



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

My oh and I are currently having fertility MOT. I found out from a scan of my ovaries that I have only 1 antral follicle on one ovary (along with a cyst) and only 2-3 on the other. Although I am 38 this has still come a shock as my periods are like clockwork every month and previous FSH LH blood results have come back fine (2 months ago) I was told that this count could not be looked at alone without AMH results which are due next week but from what I have read this count is extremely low. Are our chances of having a baby with my own eggs over??
Chloe


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anybody had any experiences similar to this? I know I will have more of an idea of our chances next week but I'm going out of my mind with worry in the meantime. Any advice welcome?
Chloe


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi chloe6 
Il explain as much as I can what the drs told me, 
I have a low afc, 4 clusters on my right ovary and 0 on my left, 
My amh levels are 0.1 
From what I understand the lower the amh levels the chances or having good quality eggs drop too, 
I was told after 1 cancelled cycle that my own eggs were no good, and I need donor eggs (I didn't respond to high dose meds)
From being on ff I have seen quiet a lot of people have gone on the have own egg ivf, 
I think it does depend on your amh levels, your consultant will know and advise what is best for you
I have reg periods too, every 28 days as I am still releasing eggs (altho they are all bad) I have been told that my periods will stop as my eggs run out. 

Good luck with everything 
If you have anymore questions il try and help altho everythingi know is from past experiences I'm not medical trained, 

All the best Donna xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply Donna
I'm really sorry to see you have had some really difficult news and wish you all the luck with your treatment. What are your next steps? 
So it looks like a lot will depend on my amh results then? Am I right in thinking that if these are ok that I have a chance with my very few eggs because of the quality? I had a mc at 12 weeks last October and worry that this was down to poor quality eggs :-( Is the first step of treatment usually to try and stimulate follicles to see how you respond? 
I noticed that you have included pof diagnosis on your signature, was this because of your low afc? It's such a shock when periods are regular isnt it? I just found this out on tuesday and think I'm in shock still. Sorry for all the questions and thank you again for your response 
Chloe xxx


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

hia, i'm 38 and undergoing ivf on the highest dose as i have been told that i have a very low fertiltity(lowest u could get!!) amh 0.7, and fsh was high at 18.7, literally not much left even tho my periods have always been regularly,. i hav gone thru the down reg, were they put u in temp menopause and have a scan booked for monday to see if the few follicles i have are producing eggs. Keep positive, you only need 1 good egg to get pregnant!! so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi carolj
Thanks for your reply and crossed fingers. What is down reg if you don't mind me asking? Its so frustrating -i thought the first signs of problems were irregular periods! Good luck for Monday my fingers are crossed for you too xx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Chloe 

We have been on our ttc journey coming up to 7 years, we are now waiting for a app with our new clinic hoping to start our donor egg ivf soon, we were matched with a donor last week, who is very similar to me in hight, weight , build and eye colour, 
I got the diagnose after the AFC and amh were put together, I was very shocked and found it hard to take in as i was/am still having reg periods, but i thought it just another hurdle and we a gonna keep climbing, I'm like that il fight for what I want!  
at first we were told hubby had no sperm, after a SSR his sperm was frozen for a ivf cycle it was only after the cycle was cancelled that we found I had pof, I've since found out that my mum had early menopause at 43 and my Gran had it at 36, (being under 50 is classed as early menopause,) 
My consultant did say that if hubby had sperm I would of stood a better chance at conceiving naturally, than ivf working for me, I don't know if pof would cause a mc, 
Some do have a chance with their own eggs as I have seen on here that some people have had successful own egg ivf, your consultant will know what's best for you, 
The ivf starts with the down reg, this starts on a set day in your cycle, a injection every day to put your ovaries into temp menopause,  after a scan and when the Dr's tell you to you start the second injections to stimulate the ovaries to produce multiple eggs, there is regular scans and blood tests at this point when your eggs are ready the are collected, 
Like Carolj said it only does take one.  
It's so hard to keep focused when your going through the process and the wait for apps can feel like forever, 
I don't mind answering questions as the only way I found out was to ask too. 
I would advise you to write down any questions you think of to ask your consultant at your next app, as I find I have all these questions to ask and forget as soon as I get I the room, then remember as soon as I walk out!! So I keep a little bookin my folder and write down questions as they come in to my head,  
Take care and all the best Donna xx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck for Monday Carolj   
Donna xx


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

thank you donna, hoping and praying but not getting too excited in case its bad news, got a very niggly feeling that they will cancel   xx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chloe,

Just wanted to add this thread that I started last year - have a read through. All hope is not lost as you'll see. I had an antral follicle count of 4 at one stage last year (had a chemical pg that cycle) and later went on to conceive twins in a later cycle.

Antral follicle count can change from month to month too x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284079.msg4943015#msg4943015


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Donna your advice and comments are really really helpful and I'm wish you lots of luck. My grandma was in menopause at 41 and my mum is unsure because she had hysterectomy before this. The only really symptom I've had is horrible night sweats but I do seem to get them a lot. I will let you know what the consultant says on Thursday. 
Good luck again carolj let us know how you get on
Baby dreams that's so helpful and reassuring to know- I'm just going to have a look at the thread now. Thank you 
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my left ovary on a good day has about 3-4 follies and my right only ever seems to have 1. 
i've had two IVF/ICSI cycles, got preg from the second one. I did have high doses of drugs but you don't need hundreds of follies, just at least one...

good luck!


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Baby dreams thank you ever so much for that thread that was very kind off you and really really helpful!
Thank you also gold bunny for that and for your good luck wishes
I'm so glad I came on here and asked  xxxx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Carolj 
Il   that your cycle doesn't get cancelled, it was horrible when mines was cancelled because no one told me why they just said to wait for my review app 8 weeks away!  and that I was not to continue the meds.  I had the dose up twice and was cancelled after my day9 scan,    for you. Please update us with how you app goes, will be thinking of you, 

Hi Chloe, I also get bad night sweats and have had A few bad flushes in the day time too, altho this is not constant i had 3 months or bad nights then as quick as it came it went   then 2 weeks ago come back with a vengeance to the point of last night it was -2 I had the window wide open and woke up twice in the night and had to change my pj's and bottom sheet!  . The day flushes are bad and make me feel Dizzy faint and sick, do let us know how You get on and ask any question that you have,

Take care and  ^hug me^ ^hug me^ Donna, xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck for today Carolj x


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

good evening ladies, well had the scan this morning and they didnt cancel on me ....yet  ! found 4 follicles on the right and 1 one on the left, 4 were small between 10-13mm and one was 17mm which they are going to aim at on friday, so now hoping this one little follie will have an egg in it!! have been given another day of merional to see if the others will have a final growth spurt (£102 for one dose!!!) hope you are doing well and wil keep evrything crossed for a little longer, dont know how much more my nerves can take tho     xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you carol x


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ladies
I just wanted to let you know how we had got on at our consultation. We saw the nurse manager for results of our fertility MOT (not sure about the name for this as I guess this means I'm a write off!) i was told that AMH results were in line with AFC at 1.17 which they class as undetectable. I was told im close to menopause :-0. OH sperm count was good (didn't give any figures here) We had told the nurse that  we had originally been interested in IUI and prob wouldn't go down the IVF route (we already have a 21 month year old little boy and i feel like i cant put our little family through any more ttc if there is only very low chance :-() but she said IUI wouldn't normally be offered over age 36 and it didn't seem like the problem was due to travel of sperm as we had had 2 chemical pg and 1 mc. She said problem was probably chromosomal. She said the only thing that might be considered would be a natural cycle of IVF (she didn't even mention other IVF I think this must be because of low AFC and low chance of responding?) but advised against this due to very low chance of working. She advised us to go home and enjoy our little boy. I do see what she means and feel incredibly lucky to have my toddler- this can't have happened overnight so I guess I was really lucky to have him with no problems at 36. I can't help feeling disappointed though, I really thought I had another shot in me :-(


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

PS I was also told that this isn't classed as POF because I am 38, so not premature- I thought before 40 would be classed as premature? Not that this matters I suppose :-(


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news chloe, the amount of times ive heard just enjoy the one you have is unreal but doesnt help the wanting of another


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you carol
I wish you all the luck x


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Chloe, sorry to hear about your amh levels,  
It's a big shock to be told at a younger age that you have very few eggs left, 
I was told that pof/early menopause was for anyone who had the menopause before 50, iguess different Dr think different things! 
Only you and your oh can decide if you want to try iui or ivf,  you could maybe research other clinics and see if they will offer you iui if your clinic won't, 
Wish you all the best I whatever you decide, 
Donna xx 

Carolj I see that your Et is today, good luck and hope    your lil Easter eggs stick, xxx


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks donna, yep et went well 1 blasto back in, 2 given another night to see if suitable for freezing, just hope it doesnt end now!! am wondering whether my body wsill be the one to let me down with the low amh and high fsh


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck carol


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, Chloe6!!! Sorry it's taken so long to say hi. Also sorry to hear your AMH results have come back low  
Here are a few links that I think might help you. 

POF / Early Menopause ~  CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with whatever you decide hun.

Cherry


----------

